# Things I learned from my first cut-out



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

I've cut bees from a tree and have gotten several swarms but had never done a house cut-out. This house was vacant and possibly on its way to being torn down so I said "what the heck I'll try it". I couldn't do too much damage to the house not knowing if it would be torn down so I had to treat it like someones home. They were on an inside wall behind a closet so going in from the outside was out.
Lessons I learned : 1. I will never do another cut-out. 2. If they can, a large amount of bees and presumably the queen will move to an adjacent wall around the corner and mock you. 3. It looks easy to rubberband large sections of comb into deep frames when someone is doing it on youtube. I'm glad I didn't decide to video myself doing it! 4. It's very hard to not drop the large section of comb you're holding when you get stung on the wrist. Especially when your hands are already slipping from all the honey dripping in them. 4. Honey is also slippery when on the floor. 5. Almond extract will not run bees out of a wall, it just makes them mad! 6. Houses with no power get hot in 95 degree temps, so small a/c units are a must. As is a good generator that will run it and a shop vac simulatneously 7. Clean up is more work than the cut-out. I'm glad I did it. But I think I'll stick to splits and swarms for increase from now on.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

They do get easier with time I have found. 

Try to cut the pieces of comb sized to fit the frame as you remove it. Worked ok for me.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use medium depth frames, easier to rubber band. A guy was rude to me yesterday when I told him I charged hundreds of dollars to do a cutout. I gave his number to a newbee wanting to learn how to do cutouts. They call it The School Of Hard Knocks. I have been attending for 45 years. I have learned what my time is worth, and I know what a cutout of bees is worth. My time is worth more.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

marshmasterpat said:


> They do get easier with time I have found.
> 
> Try to cut the pieces of comb sized to fit the frame as you remove it. Worked ok for me.


I did that with deep frames, probably would be easier with meds. That seems to be the only thing that went as planned. I get impatient and about half way done I got tired and hot and was ready to be done with it. Couldn't quit but wanted to after getting stung and two getting into my veil. At that point I probably got careless, things got messy(er), bees got madder, and the circle continued.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I know what a cutout of bees is worth. My time is worth more.


The value of this hive right now wouldn't pay the gas one way to the cut-out. Maybe I can salvage it and be singing a different tune come spring. Without the queen this time of year, the future of this hive seems bleak at best. Have a hive that has lagged behind(my fault), so a combine is probably the best option. Either that or buy a queen and overwinter as a nuc. Got four deep frames of brood and one medium. Luckily the width between the studs was just wider than the frame and fit perfect with a little trim.


----------



## Tavery (Jun 10, 2014)

odfrank, when i do my first cutout from an old bee tree this spring, when placing the comb in the frames. is it important to keep the comb oriented in the same up right position? (rather than turning the comb say 90 degrees) the comb is very long in a 6-10 inch cavity, so not all that wide.
If this is the case, would deeps be faster and less cutting up of the brood? We are using 8 frame mediums for the most part for brood chambers though,


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>1. I will never do another cut-out.

You just did your most difficult one... your first.

>2. If they can, a large amount of bees and presumably the queen will move to an adjacent wall around the corner and mock you.

Yes, they will.

>3. It looks easy to rubberband large sections of comb into deep frames when someone is doing it on youtube. I'm glad I didn't decide to video myself doing it! 

That's because with practice it gets much easier. The "swarm ketching frames" are easier:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/removeable-swarm-catching-frames/

>4. It's very hard to not drop the large section of comb you're holding when you get stung on the wrist. 

True. You should have your wrist covered...

>Especially when your hands are already slipping from all the honey dripping in them. 

Yes. Cut outs are very messy. A bucket of warm water is very helpful...

>4. Honey is also slippery when on the floor. 

Yep.

>5. Almond extract will not run bees out of a wall, it just makes them mad! 

I have never seen it make them mad... but it may or may not run them out. The only hope of running them out with it is to get it BEHIND the bees so that the bees are between the benzaldehyde soaked rag and the entrance. That way the entrance is more appealing.

>6. Houses with no power get hot in 95 degree temps

Yes. Outside does as well. A ventilated bee suit may save your life someday...

> so small a/c units are a must. 

Never had one, but it does sound like a wonderful accessory...

>As is a good generator that will run it and a shop vac simulatneously

I don't use shop vacs anymore. Too many dead overheated bees.

> 7. Clean up is more work than the cut-out.

Yes.

> I'm glad I did it. But I think I'll stick to splits and swarms for increase from now on.

You're not charging enough. It certainly isn't worth doing them for free.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The cells in combs are slanted down at a specific angle by the bees. This orientation should be maintained.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

NOW you know why we charge a FAIR price to remove bees from structures. It's sooooo much easier to buy a package and alot less work!


----------

